

Feedback on our website http://www.transparentitsolutions.com - vkkan

We revamped our website http://www.transparentitsolutions.com to help entrepreneurs to build their webapp in 7 days.<p>Would like to receive your valuable feedback about our offering and website .<p>Thanks for taking time to help us to serve my customers better.<p>Regards,
Vijay
======
abcd_f
Domain name is a bit too edgy, it is quite easily misread as "transparent tit
solutions". This certainly needs fixing, because this unintentional innuendo
set a completely wrong tone for anyone clicking the link.

Site-wise - two things.

1\. Where is your portfolio? You can explain how great you are all you want,
but it's all just empty words if I cannot see what you have done in the past
and if it lives up to my own standards.

2\. Every page is a "wall of text", i.e. long lines, plenty of text = visually
boring and requires an effort to stop clicking and start reading. You will
loose quite a few visitors over this. And since you have no examples of your
work, your site _is_ your portfolio and looks fairly bleak.

------
hluska
Hi Vijay...

Thanks for posting your site - for the most part it is quite good, however, I
also have some helpful criticism. Before I get started, I'll tell you a little
bit about my environment. I am using Ubuntu 11.04 and Chromium.

Good stuff first:

\- your site seems quite fast.

\- I like the 'what/why/how' in your main menu.

\- I like your contact form.

And now onto some things that I think you should fix:

\- when you hover over the main menu, it changes the size of the text. This
causes the items to shift to the right. Personally, I find this quite
distracting.

\- if your goal is to serve North America, you should check your copy. Please
don't be insulted, but there are several grammatical errors. Unfortunately, I
find it quite hard to understand, to the point that I would be nervous to send
you a requirements document.

\- the site is a little monochrome - if I were you, I would add a little more
colour.

\- your call to action is in the bottom right hand corner of the page, if I
were you, I would make this a little bit more prominent. I am also almost
positive that if you did a round of A/B testing, you would find that 'Get in
Touch' is not the most optimal phrase for your call to action.

\- The phrase to the left of the call to action is not formatted very well.
Not only is it two separate blocks (when it should be a paragraph), but the
word 'talk' appears just below the #9bb8b9 box

\- You should pay a little more attention to your subpages. Personally, I
don't think the MVP item belongs in your main menu. And 'what', 'why' and
'how' look like walls of text. Frankly, I didn't read them.

My email address should be in my profile - send me a message if you would like
me to check if you have resolved any of the interface problems that I noticed.
It is entirely possible that they are just a quirk of my particular
environment.

Best of luck

Greg

~~~
vkkan
Greg ... Thanks for taking time to provide your valuable feedback and will try
to work on those changes and get back to you

~~~
hluska
Thanks Vijay!

~~~
vkkan
I have made changes to content layouts and bought new domain as well please
take a look <http://www.ileanapp.com> let me know your view

------
pbreit
Sorry, but I really don't like it, especially because you are pitching web
site building services. Everything about the site looks very amateurish. You
don't even have to get to fancy, just much higher quality. For example, here's
a very well respected similar type of company: <http://www.zurb.com>

Also, any information about what this might cost? I've seen people post
similar services on HN before for $5-10k.

~~~
vkkan
pbreit,

You don't like the website or the service we are offering, I have started this
venture in Jan 2010 to build on demand IT Cost Transparency software which
helps CIO's to manage the business side of IT but we run out of cash thats why
we moved to offering web app building service since as a fellow entrepreneur I
love to build things and I will try to rebuild the site with quality and get
back to you.. regarding cost it will be less than 5K thanks for your valuable
time to provide feedback

------
keeptrying
Webapps have to be easy to use and pleasing to the eye. By not having these
features as part of your homepage, it sends a bad signal to prospective
buyers.

Your website is the most important advertisement of your company's abilities.
Its very important that you fix it.

~~~
vkkan
I agree that I am doing rework to reflect what you are saying

------
vkkan
First of all I would like to thank you for all to make my website cool, I have
fixed all the issues you guys reported and bought new domain
<http://www.ileanapp.com> please share your views now

------
Pointsly
Vijay - good idea - but i am not sure anyone is going to take you up on this
offer. Good luck though.

------
MostAwesomeDude
You appear to have made a domain name mistake; "transparen _tit_ ". The site
looks fine.

~~~
hluska
I'm pretty sure they mean Transparent IT Solutions.

~~~
vkkan
Yes we meant Transparent IT Solutions

